# Dave Bagne restored Steffey



## dave the wave (Mar 7, 2018)

here is his most recent  Steffey restoration.he is always buying Shaw motors also you can email him at dwb1@mchsi.com


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 7, 2018)

more photos


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2018)

Dave does nice work.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2018)

He does nice work. A few years back we had a great time visiting with him and picking his shop.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2018)

That is a work of art , but not a real Steffey, the cylinder is 90' so it is really a garden tractor engine. I know, I had one I was gonna convert.


----------

